# LS Soap Paste



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

How much does a gallon of LS weigh? I'm trying to figure out how much paste it will take to make a gallon. I've been searching and haven't been able to figure it out. Maybe I shouldn't be trying to do this with a splitting head ache! :help2


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on how thick or thin you want your liquid soap to be, percentage wise... I personally like it very thick...after making liquid soap when you dilute it is when you figure out the percentage you want it to be.. too thick tho and all the paste won't dissolve, too thin and its watery soap.. Different recipes will also dilute different.. for example a recipe high in coconut oil is thinner LS in the end.. the nicer ones(in my opinion) have a higher percentage of liquid oils used in them... at least 70 percent..


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I do realize there are variations because of recipes and dilution rates. Just trying to get a ball park here so I can make some estimates. I think I'll just make some and weight it. I'm probably making this more complicated than it has to be. I have a friend who wants to buy enough soap paste from me to make 4 gallons of LS. I've made a bunch of small batches but nothing big yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Well 6 lbs of soap paste for me makes approximately 3 to 4 gallons of soap if this helps..


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I finally got around to dealing with my LS some more. I have found that my gallon of LS is 8.9 lbs (same as milk). I thought it may of weighed more because soap seems much more dense than water. Anyways, 2.22 lbs of my paste makes 1 gallon of LS. I think my recipe dilutes perfectly at a 1:0.75 ratio. Maybe this will help someone else make some ball park estimates if needed.

Oh! and I picked up a bunch of lye today. Price actually went down from the last time I bought. I paid 54 cents/lb. Bought KOH for $1.25/lb. I bought a bunch in the summer of '09 for 
70 cents/lb.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

And where did you get your lye???


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Univar. I can pick up in Wichita. I got my own account set up this time too! I have no idea why but in '09 when I first tried to source lye locally I had a heck of a time. I *knew* lye was sold in Wichita but nobody would give me the time of day. Sales reps kept on denying that lye was available. I had 2 weeks of calling all over the city. I was a legitimate business back then too. I had my Tax ID number and all that. I vented on the dish and a soaper from CO felt sorry for me and called in an order for me. I was dreading the same run-a-round this time but I had no problems. I did mention the other soapers name though. I don't know if that helped but I sure am glad to have my own account!


----------

